# Balding?



## kteapot (Feb 21, 2018)

One of my mice has a bald spot on her hip area that started very small and has since grown. I though maybe it was an allergy so I changed her food, cleaned the cage, got new bedding, and removed the toys that I had introduced to the environment soon before her bald spot started. It doesn't seem to be clawed or scarred, so I don't think her sister is attacking her. Things haven't improved and I don't know what else to do. Any advice?


----------



## Mahjling (Jan 25, 2018)

Her sister could be barbering her, try separating them for a time to see if the fur starts growing back.
Is it red, irritated, or in other way painful looking? Or is it just a bald spot?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It is most likely ringworm. Don't worry, it's a very common problem with mice and easily treated. Buy some anti fungal foot powder or apply some clotrimazole cream to the patch (from pharmacy). You will want to practice vigilance with hand washing as it can catch you too.


----------

